

PyCon India 2012 in Bangalore(28-30 September 2012) - wchrisn

Pycon India 2012 regular registration extended<p>http://in.pycon.org/2012/blog/regular-registration-deadline-extended
======
wchrisn
PyCon India 2012, the fourth edition of PyCon India conference is being held
in Bangalore,India from 28th September 2012 to 30th September 2012.

<http://in.pycon.org/2012/>

With two keynote speakers, Jacob Kaplan-Mos (co-author of Django) and David
Mertz (author of Text Processing with Python) and with lot of interesting
talks coming up (including 2 talks proposed by a core CPython developer), this
is promising to be best PyCon India ever.

The last date for regular registration has been extended to August 31.
Register soon.

<http://pyconindia2012.doattend.com/>

If you are planning to submit a talk or a tutorial, the last date is August
25. Talks can be submitted at:

<http://in.pycon.org/2012/funnel/pyconindia2012/>

Conference Dates:

Tutorial day - Friday, September 28, 2012 Main Conference - Saturday-Sunday,
September 29-30, 2012

